# Moe is a Senior Hunter



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Moe!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Huge Congratulations on accomplishing this !!!
The picture of Moe is precious 😁


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That is great, congratulations!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations!!! I know how excited you must be about this! So glad Moe ended up with you and your family


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you everybody. This was a pretty special accomplishment. We are going to continue training for Masters and see how it goes. He can’t make really sharp turns so it may be a little tricky. If he’d ever slow down I could stop holding my breath 😅


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

woohoo!!! YAY! Congrats-


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> We are going to continue training for Masters and see how it goes. He can’t make really sharp turns so it may be a little tricky.


Won't be a problem if he marks the falls and you get him on a good initial line for the blinds. He'll only need to turn to return with the birds.
I'd wish you good luck in master tests but I don't think you need it. Make it five in a row Moe.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

This is such an amazing accomplishment all on it's own - so much time and effort - but honestly, after what you all went through with his health as a puppy, I can only imagine how much it means to you. What a joy to see this photo.

Looking forward to master success stories for Moe  I am thinking you all will have that in a heartbeat


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

He is a fine looking Golden. I offer you both a BIG congratulations on earning his Senior Hunter title! Only those who have traveled that journey, can truly understand what it takes to get to this level.
Well done!

Our boy, Shooter, also earned his Senior Hunter title this fall. Like you, we are looking forward to running him in Masters in the Spring. Another great challenge, as the pup must not only mark and retrieve the birds, and line the blind, or at least stay in a tight line, while being handled to the bird, but also he must be perfect in those little details that is expected of Master Hunters....

Good Luck....and don't forget to enjoy the trip!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you everyone. I came on this morning and had to update the picture. I did this post on my phone and with my amazing eyesight didn't notice he was squinting in the photo. Looks matter too 😂


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Moe is beautiful.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats to you and Moe! He's a good looking boy.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Respect! That is AWESOME! Congratulations!


----------



## laurab18293 (Oct 6, 2021)

wow! that is certainly a great accomplishment! Moe is sooo handsome too! He has it all! Congrats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Thank you everyone. I came on this morning and had to update the picture. I did this post on my phone and with my amazing eyesight didn't notice he was squinting in the photo. Looks matter too 😂


It was cute, the new picture is great too!


----------

